# Hitch hickers Guide to the Galaxy(H2G2)



## aliceedelweiss (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm a big fan of this series, although the last book was very poorly done. But you can't blame douglas, by that time(i read) he was sick of H2G2 and just wanted to finish it! are there any other h2g2 fans out there? I've read all five but I hardly remember anything from them other than I loved them to death, so if I seem stupid to comments don't mind me  I really should reread them...I just got Douglas Adams biography from the library, that should be interresting...
alice


----------



## XandrilZaax (Jun 13, 2005)

I LOVE the Hitchhiker books! They are brilliantly funny. I agree, the last one was rather poor, but altogether the whole series is very very good!


----------



## kintaris (Jun 13, 2005)

as far as i know, Mostly Harmless was, as you say, written just to end it. But poor Adams was planning another one, admitting that he had been having a bad year and he really didnt want to leave Arthur Dent like that. Unfortunately, he died before he could write it.

All this, by the way, is suggested in 'The Salmon of Doubt', published after he died.

They are awesome books though (apart from Mostly Harmless). You may notice that most omnibus editions of the series dont actually include Mostly Harmless, just the 'trilogy of four'

kintaris


----------



## aliceedelweiss (Jun 13, 2005)

yeah, i guess it isn't counted as part of hg2g. I had got the salmon of doubt from the library but never got around to reading it. Who would you say is your favorite character. out of the whole thing mine would be ford and marvin. from a specific book, i love collen(sp)


----------



## kintaris (Jun 13, 2005)

Colin?

Mine's gotta be Arthur. Just because he's like such a Normal person. 

If you like Hitchhiker, could i recommend to you _The Portable Door_ by Tom Holt? It's got a lot of the same flavour but less sci-fi, more fantasy...

kintaris


----------



## aliceedelweiss (Jun 13, 2005)

hee, i'll  have to try it. collen the robot from the fourth/fifth(i have no memory for that...) that ford reprograms. lol maybe i'm confused....
alice


----------



## colvin11 (Jun 27, 2005)

Hitchhikers guide is pure genius. I think there is no dispute that Marvin is the best character, especially when he is talking to the big robot .


----------



## hiddenwisdom (Jul 2, 2005)

I've only read the first two - I just finished The Restaurant at the End of the Universe a couple of days ago. But I loved them. They're hilarious! It's too bad Douglas Adams died before really finishing...


----------



## Achilles (Jul 2, 2005)

I've only read the first, but I'm planning on getting through all of them. Randomness is the stuff of life, and Adams used it with pure genius. I was laughing hysterically while reading about the improbibility drive. Good stuff, I recommend it to anyone.


----------



## tetsuda (Jul 3, 2005)

I've only read the first one. I bought the second one and am going to start it soon, hopefully. Anyways, I loved the way the first one was written! some of the sentances had me chuckling audibly. Love the British wit.


----------



## magikpumpkin (Jul 17, 2005)

yeh i felt the series steadily got a lil worse towards the end but it's still such a massive inspiration for me. Really opened up my mind and imagination a lot. I have a lot of respect for those 5 books. Don't really know what i can say to sum them up just...great. Shame Douglas Adams isn't around today still, i'm so glad the film lived up to the novel it really did it proud.  Put a smile on my face, see? just there ------->  &lt;------ just there.

Hoopy.


----------



## Flaming Penguins (Aug 26, 2005)

Douglas Adams was genius. I've read (and bought) the entire H2G2 series, The Salmon of Doubt, Dirk Gentlys Holistic Detective Agency, and the H2G2 Radio Scripts. I must say, Mostly Harmless was, I agree, just a quick ending for the series. That being said, I would like to say two things. 

1- As much as I didn't enjoy Mostly Harmless, I'm also glad he wrote it. It finished the series before he died, so we never had to live the rest of our lives wondering what could have possibly happened next. I'd prefer if he'd just left it at Life, the Universe, and Everything and used the remaining time to write another book, eg- The Salmon of Doubt or something. 

2- I also didn't enjoy So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish. Most of it was based around the meeting and love of Fenchurch, and then, just when she becomes slightly important, DNA pulls a "A year since the accident in hyperspace in which Fenchurch had completely vanished" on us. Of course, if given the chance, I'm sure he would've put something regarding the reappearance of Fenny in the sixth book, then I might enjoy/understand things better, but he can't, and I don't. 

Also, I would like to mention towel day. Carry a towel with you on may 25th to commemorate Douglas Adams. 
http://www.towelday.kojv.net

BTW- Favorite character= Arthur Dent.


----------

